# needing info about comapny



## skid_129 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an interview with Multiband in Paducah. They promise me that it's far different than when it was comm-craft or directech but I'm unsure. Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of them and could you feel me in. How's the pay. really? I know the per install rate isn't that great, but how about you're weekly check? Do you get enough jobs? Do they send you halfway across the state, when they have a local tech in that area starving that could do the jobs? Do you get the equipment you need when you need it? SUPPORT: This is a biggie. Do they have it? Can they resolve issues promptly and efficiently? When I report an order as no LOS, will I have to worry about getting sent back to the same place 3 or 4 more times? I know it's terrible that in this day and age we have to do reference checks on potential employers but once you've been burned by an HSP, that's how it goes.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

You might try keeping a look out for a Multiband service van in your travels and when you see one stop and ask the technician your questions.


----------



## skid_129 (Dec 14, 2010)

good idea. I just hadn't noticed one around town in a few weeks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Like nearly all DirecTV HSPs (that remain), they are constantly short on equipment, which is rationed on a regular basis. That IMO is their single biggest issue, and is largely out of their control, as it is DirecTV corporate who cannot seem to get enough equipment to meet the demand.


----------



## jlhflex (Feb 20, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Like nearly all DirecTV HSPs (that remain), they are constantly short on equipment, which is rationed on a regular basis. That IMO is their single biggest issue, and is largely out of their control, as it is DirecTV corporate who cannot seem to get enough equipment to meet the demand.


 .... And 4 years later, they still short on equipment..

Sent from my HTC One using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Like nearly all DirecTV HSPs (that remain), they are constantly short on equipment, which is rationed on a regular basis. That IMO is their single biggest issue, and is largely out of their control, as it is DirecTV corporate who cannot seem to get enough equipment to meet the demand.


not sure what you are basing thus on, but my HSP has run out of equipment maybe 2 or 3 times in the eight years I have been there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

